# Troll RTA leak on refill



## Nightwalker (3/6/17)

Why does the troll RTA leak every time I fill it? Leaks just a bit then stops. Then fine the whole tank until I fill again?


----------



## CeeJay (3/6/17)

Does it leak through the chimney or around the top cap?

Leaking through the chimney could be your wicking that is too loose. Around the top cap there should be an O-ring. Mine went missing whilst rinsing it and I had a small leaking issue.


----------



## Nightwalker (3/6/17)

CeeJay said:


> Does it leak through the chimney or around the top cap?
> 
> Leaking through the chimney could be your wicking that is too loose. Around the top cap there should be an O-ring. Mine went missing whilst rinsing it and I had a small leaking issue.


Out the air holes


----------



## Coldcat (3/6/17)

Check that the cotton is not resting on top and too close to the air hole output by the coils. I discovered same issue as you said. Started doing this and it stopped. Also make sure you use correct amount of cotton and fluff it up.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nightwalker (3/6/17)

Coldcat said:


> Check that the cotton is not resting on top and too close to the air hole output by the coils. I discovered same issue as you said. Started doing this and it stopped. Also make sure you use correct amount of cotton and fluff it up.


Now that makes sense. Shot. Busy recoiling now. Shot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (3/6/17)

Does the same to me, just a touch more cotton does the trick. But if it leaks on refill the wicking is just great for the rest of the tank so not the worst thing if you are near some paper towel when refilling

Reactions: Like 1


----------

